# Walking Dead - SPOILERS



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 23, 2016)

*S P O I L E R S
 .



.


.


.


.


.

.


*
I was expecting a bit more of a twist and thought it was going to be Maggie.  Glenn I was expecting, especially since the actor has been seen doing other things during W.D. filing times.

Abraham was a bit of a surprise, but he did not do much for me as a character so...whatever.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Oct 23, 2016)

Great episode. Really captured the dichotomy between Rick and Negan. Andrew Lincoln really killed it as an actor alongside JDM. As amazing as premiers always are, their mid season game 3 or 4 weeks in starts to get really stale every year. So I'm going to hold my overall season 7 praise till then. 

I will say this, appealing to my Bachelors degree in Music, Bear McCreary always nails the score and that alone kept me hooked regardless of the episode's writing and shooting. He could have really botched it sonically with an insane amount of sounds and textures and he didn't. He kept it simple and distraught and that's how the pros do it. Good stuff.


----------



## nobodythank you (Oct 24, 2016)

I am done with this turd fest of a show. The whole thing is getting absolutely absurd beyond comprehension. The show jumped the shark after season one. I tried to give it a chance, but it is more teenage emo angst mixed with just ridiculous stories. Set yourselves free!


----------



## Northerner1012 (Oct 24, 2016)

ke4gde said:


> I am done with this turd fest of a show. The whole thing is getting absolutely absurd beyond comprehension. The show jumped the shark after season one. I tried to give it a chance, but it is more teenage emo angst mixed with just ridiculous stories. Set yourselves free!



I largely agree with you, but having read the graphic novel and keeping up to date with it, I wanted to hold out for Negan's arrival to see it unfold and they did keep it pretty close to the source material. I'm also hoping the Whisperers make it in the show.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 24, 2016)

WTF!  Having a one episode season of a suicidal last stand, would have made more sense.  Rick had so many opportunities to shove that hatchet in Negan's face.

I'll give it a couple episodes to see if they flesh out the story more.


----------



## nobodythank you (Oct 24, 2016)

Northerner1012 said:


> I largely agree with you, but having read the graphic novel and keeping up to date with it, I wanted to hold out for Negan's arrival to see it unfold and they did keep it pretty close to the source material. I'm also hoping the Whisperers make it in the show.


See, that's the problem when you go from one media format to another. It NEVER follows the original canon. Look at the Star Trek or Star Wars universes, the books and the shows/movies are almost never in sync. With the exception of a basic outline, they all go a different direction for whatever reason. The argument could be made that it shouldn't either. In any event, personally I could care less about the graphic novel, mainly because it is almost nothing like the series as far as characters are concerned. I was trying to give it its own due as a stand alone saga. The first season was amazing and I really liked what they did. Once they hit the farm it turned into a regular emo fest with the last 15min of each season being packed with 30min of action/story progression. 

I just realized that they are trying to follow the GOT format of fucking with the audience. While successful in the GOT universe, I don't see it as being nearly as successful in TWD.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Oct 24, 2016)

ke4gde said:


> I just realized that they are trying to follow the GOT format of fucking with the audience. While successful in the GOT universe, I don't see it as being nearly as successful in TWD.




^^^ This is one of the truest statements I've read about TWD. I think they're starting way too late for them to truly adopt the whole "nobody is safe" mantra like GOT has _consistently _maintained since season 1.

Adaptation aside, Andrew Lincoln has always really given a strong performance and last night was him at his absolute best in regards to selling the feeling of true hopelessness and despair. I can't imagine what depths he had to dig to in order to get that kind of emotion in response to JDM's performance as Negan.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Northerner1012 (Oct 24, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> View attachment 16945




I shared this on my Facebook about 2 hours ago. You could imagine the amount of butt hurt I got from the folks on my feed that didn't tune in last night.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 24, 2016)

[Q


----------



## ShadowSpear (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## nobodythank you (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Northerner1012 (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## ShadowSpear (Oct 25, 2016)

So to get back on track with the people who watch the show (the rest of the haters can go back to hating America in another thread).......

If only they kept the tank the governor used against the prison. I suspect they'll need more fire power than the Kingdom will offer to  combat Negan.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Oct 25, 2016)

ShadowSpear said:


> So to get back on track with the people who watch the show (the rest of the haters can go back to hating America in another thread).......
> 
> If only they kept the tank the governor used against the prison. I suspect they'll need more fire power than the Kingdom will offer to  combat Negan.



From this point on, the graphic novel starts edging toward the Civil War series where the three big colonies: Alexandria, Hilltop, and Kingdom all band together and attempt a coup against Negan. Skipping past details that probably won't make it to screen, inevitably, he gets overthrown and the colonies establish a penal system with him as their first max security prisoner. If they went that route, it'd be like season 10 or 11 before we get there.


----------



## macNcheese (Oct 25, 2016)

Northerner1012 said:


> From this point on, the graphic novel starts edging toward the Civil War series where the three big colonies: Alexandria, Hilltop, and Kingdom all band together and attempt a coup against Negan. Skipping past details that probably won't make it to screen, inevitably, he gets overthrown and the colonies establish a penal system with him as their first max security prisoner. If they went that route, it'd be like season 10 or 11 before we get there.


In the novel, does Rick's character developed the same way he does in the show? It's pretty hard to like him. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Oct 26, 2016)

macNcheese said:


> In the novel, does Rick's character developed the same way he does in the show? It's pretty hard to like him. Maybe that's just me.



I'd say he remains more of the same from my perspective reading it. The whole "All Out War" part of the comic series, I accidentally named it "Civil War" in a previous comment due to a mix up with the Avengers, is pretty neat. It's basically the fight and retaliation that Maggie insists on at the end of the s7 premier.

It's hard to say how their angle will be for the show so I wouldn't really call this spoiler territory aside from there being a fight, but we all knew that was coming.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 31, 2016)

If you could not bring yourself to "watch", I give you the Lego version!


----------



## Rapid (Nov 1, 2016)

That was pretty damn well done...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 15, 2016)

I am not at all enjoying the Negan storyline; to the point I'm done watching until all of this is resolved.  I'll still keep up via online synopsis, but we are well past dealing with zombies running around the woods.  Their lives have now become hopeless and sad.

Somebody let me know when the show becomes 'fun' again.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Nov 15, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I am not at all enjoying the Negan storyline; to the point I'm done watching until all of this is resolved.  I'll still keep up via online synopsis, but we are well past dealing with zombies running around the woods.  Their lives have now become hopeless and sad.
> 
> Somebody let me know when the show becomes 'fun' again.



I knew it was going to come to this. The writers seem to love slowing the plot down to a crawl and now we're at episode 5 of 8 already and precisely nothing but establishing Negan as a dick has happened since the premier. Coincidentally, the ratings on this last Sunday's episode slipped again from the week prior.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Northerner1012 (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm curious to see if anyone else liked last night's episode. I won't go into detail about it on account of checking out about halfway through and leaving it running in the background. I will say though, I can't say I am too shocked to see the show's ratings at the lowest they've ever been since 2012.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 28, 2016)

You ever buy a huge Costco sized bag of chips and open it up to find that it's 80% air? That's what this season has been like for me.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Nov 28, 2016)

I honestly forgot that Tara (I think that was her name) and the dude were gone.  What happened with them again (it's been like over a season I'm assuming)?

It's tough to go from Negan crushing skulls to an all-female encampment.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Nov 28, 2016)

ShadowSpear said:


> I honestly forgot that Tara (I think that was her name) and the dude were gone.  What happened with them again (it's been like over a season I'm assuming)?
> 
> It's tough to go from Negan crushing skulls to an all-female encampment.




They took a camper from the satellite outpost following that whole scene and left to find more supplies on a two week run. It's to my understanding that they would have zero idea of what happened to everyone back at Alexandria. You are correct though, definitely two out of sight out of mind characters.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 28, 2016)

ShadowSpear said:


> I honestly forgot that Tara (I think that was her name) and the dude were gone.  What happened with them again (it's been like over a season I'm assuming)?
> 
> It's tough to go from Negan crushing skulls to an all-female encampment.



Two side characters left and no one (on the show or watching) noticed or cared.  Makes sense to devote an entire episode to that snooze fest.

In other news, the actress that plays Tara was pregnant during filming which is why she was the only person to gain weight on the apocalypse diet.


----------



## nobodythank you (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## ShadowSpear (Oct 22, 2017)

Rick needs to work on his marksmanship 🤔


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 22, 2017)

Wait- do people still watch this show?


----------



## ShadowSpear (Oct 22, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Wait- do people still watch this show?



100th episode 🙄


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 22, 2017)

ShadowSpear said:


> 100th episode 🙄


Wooooowwwwwwwwww.

I haven't paid attention or heard anyone talk about this show in so long I actually just assumed it was over. That's not me being a dick, I really didn't know it was still going. 

Is it any good?


----------



## ShadowSpear (Oct 23, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Wooooowwwwwwwwww.
> 
> I haven't paid attention or heard anyone talk about this show in so long I actually just assumed it was over. That's not me being a dick, I really didn't know it was still going.
> 
> Is it any good?



I might be the only one on SS who watches it anymore lol. I like it, but theyre starting to include “filler” story lines to get more episodes in a season.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 23, 2017)

ShadowSpear said:


> I might be the only one on SS who watches it anymore lol. I like it, but theyre starting to include “filler” story lines to get more episodes in a season.



I watched it today and they better not mess up this war.   I want to see a lot of dead idiot's.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Oct 23, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> I watched it today and they better not mess up this war.   I want to see a lot of dead idiot's.



The elderly Rick thing was completely unnecessary.  I wonder what’s up with the Muslim dude looking for food lol


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 23, 2017)

ShadowSpear said:


> The elderly Rick thing was completely unnecessary.  I wonder what’s up with the Muslim dude looking for food lol



I hope those cans were halal. lol 

I was so tired of the old Rick.   They also seemed to rush that battle. Hopefully they rehash it in the next episode.


----------

